# How about Aladdin kerosene lanterns?



## Kirk (Dec 24, 2002)

Hey All!
I bought an Aladdin kerosene lantern a few years back to use for power outtages. I bought the Aladdin because it uses a mantle, like a Coleman, but requires no pumping and makes absolutely no noise. It's bright (60 watt equivalent), and one fueling lasts about 8-10 hours. The tank, stand, and chimney are made of clear glass, the burner is brass and the whole thing stands about 25" tall. Our house is full of antique furniture and this lamp fits in great; it stays out all the time.
Kirk


----------



## Brock (Dec 24, 2002)

They are great lights, and it is amazing the heat they put out, I would guess maybe 300w to 500w, not good in summer heat, but fine in winter. Jut make sure you don't have it to close to the ceiling or you'll end up with a black mark right above it (unless your using ultra pure oil).


----------



## Al (Dec 24, 2002)

Got a couple of Aladdins myself about 30 years ago ... they work great. Use the best grade kero you can find. I believe the heat output at a safe burn level is about 4000 BTU


----------



## Kirk (Dec 24, 2002)

The directions say to use only a good grade of kerosene. I'm using "ultra-pure" lamp oil because I can't stand the stink of kerosene. I read somewhere recently that someone using ultra-pure oil had a "puddling" problem around the base of the wick (I guess just below where it burns?). Any of you have any problems with pure or ultra-pure oil? Kerosene is just plain nasty!
Kirk


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 24, 2002)

I used an Aladdin kerosene heater/cooker for a few winter seasons -- I don't remember the smell being too bad as long as the wick was kept trimmed and burning with a blue flame..I bought 5 gallon cans of kerosene from a paint supply store, so I don't think it was the "ultra-pure" stuff..
Used about a 1 gallon per 24 hours heating a 20 x 20 ft. apx. room, and cooking, while the snow piled up outside the double glass doors..even with a window slighly open, the place was warm..mine says "Made in Iran" - are they still? Where is a good place to get that lamp?


----------



## e=mc² (Dec 24, 2002)

A good place to start is :

http://www.aladdinlamps.com/

At least if you prefer to shop online.
Click on Buy and at the bottom they have a Dealers link, searchable by State.

Ed.


----------



## Kirk (Dec 24, 2002)

The local Ace Hardware carries mantles and chimneys; don't know about whole lamp assemblies. I believe the main parts are made in USA. The chimneys are made in China and my mantles were made in Yugoslavia or Hungary.
Kirk


----------



## Wits' End (Dec 24, 2002)

We use rgular kerosene lamps for light, the ones with just a wick. We do use an Aladin on occasion, when the extra light is needed, but have found that it can get carried away and flare up. Aside from the danger it often ruins the chimney and the mantle. So my caveat, and that of others who use them, don't leave them unattended while lit.
The Ace in Duluth, MN used to carry the complete lamps. you might ask at your local AH and see if they can order them. The other alternative is the simple oil/kerosene lamp, much less expensive, widely available and safer.


----------



## txwest (Dec 25, 2002)

I've never used any, but I remember seeing oderless kerosene for sale in the past. May help on the smell problem. TX


----------



## e=mc² (Dec 25, 2002)

In my experience, I have two Aladdins and they both have served me well over the past 15 years. I use nothing other than 100% pure Kero based lamp oil. It is sold at the local candle shop which stocks not only candles, but a variety of oil burning lamps. They carry it by the gallon, and I almost always have 2 or three gallons on standby as we lose power up here quite frequently, especially over the last 5 years. At one point, during a 11 inch rainfall week, we had no power for four days and the Aladdins were doing double duty, running at least six to 8 hours an evening, and we even slept with one going, planted firmly on the tile floor, in such a manner that our "klutzy katz" wouldn't knock it over. I have one brass base and the other is aluminum as I didn't trust glass due to possible breakage on our ceramic tiled floors. Never had a problem with soot or fouled chimney/wick at all. Gotta keep that wick trimmed for the best possible, bluest flame. The lamp oil to which I refer is labled "Ultra Glow" and is crystal clear as spring water. I think that the worst you could do to these lamps is use "service station quality" kero. I found that it burns very sooty and unevenly.

Just love having those Aladdins, ready to serve.

Ed.


----------



## Al (Dec 25, 2002)

Here's da link:

http://www.aladdinlamps.com/

Edit: sorry, should have noticed already posted, but no charge for xtra visits ...


----------



## tkl (Dec 25, 2002)

my father in law has about 8-10 oil lamps on his entertainment center that he collects. he's picked them up at auctions over the years. 

he says they're antiques and he saw the same exact lamps priced around $68 in antique stores.

don't know what brand they are, but now i will ask.


----------



## Wits' End (Dec 27, 2002)

tkl those are probably standard wick type lamps. Older (or new) aladdins are more than that by a large margin.


----------



## hank (Dec 30, 2002)

I've had an Aladdin mantle kerosene lamp for over 30 years now; it's part of the household emergency kit, tested once or twice a decade. It's a good reliable tool to have available.


----------



## radellaf (Feb 23, 2003)

A 3D Epieon and a 12-pack of cells is my most-trusted light. I'm afraid in a real outage, though, it would mostly serve to let me light my 60 candlepower Aladdin kerosene mantle lamp.

Lots of info at http://www.aladdinknights.org

Great source http://www.oillampman.com . I visited this guy a few weeks ago while on vacation in Maggie Valley, NC. Neat shop, just a garage and the proprietor...with a few sheds with all the lights in it. Not exactly retail paradise, and it's hard to get across what you want since he knows the stuff so well. But, I took my time and got what I was looking for.

The Aladdin (Genie 3) puts anything else I have to shame. I doubt my 50 W spotlight lights a room any brighter, and the Aladdin will run about 12 hours on the 32oz. fuel it holds.

2500 BTU of heat is claimed. It's quite radiant, you can feel the IR from a yard away pretty easy.

Lamplight Farms Lamp Oil is a great fuel for it, and easily available at WalMart for $3 per 96oz. or direcr from http://www.lamplightfarms.com. I wouldn't use their Ultra Pure in a lamp, personally. It's made for an oil candle.

The only time it stinks even on K1 kero is right after you put it out. I recommend cranking the wick down to a bare minimum of flame before cupping your hand and blowing over the top to put it out. That reduces the evaporation area.


----------



## radellaf (Feb 25, 2003)

Oh, forgot to mention, get a good pair of dark sunglasses or something else (light filter, welding goggle?) you can look at the mantle with. You have to periodically check it for black spots (wick too high) and it kinda hurts to look directly at it.

Probably a good item for those of us with luxeon flashlights too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Al_Havemann (Mar 7, 2003)

I have several Aladdin lamps, a model 10 and 2 11's. Mostly I've picked these up cheap at flea markets and refinished them by stripping the chrome and polishing the brass. 

They've served me well but as others have mentioned, don't leave them unattended. I once set one on my kitchen table, under a hanging stained chandlier - 15 minutes later there were several cracked glass panels in the fixture - expensive mistake! - they put out a lot of heat.

They can smell some but that happens mostly during the first minute or so after their lit - after their hot there isn't much, if any order. I usually light them outdoors and let them warm before bringing them in.

Al


----------



## radellaf (Mar 18, 2003)

Yes, gotta watch what's over that chimney. Mine will ignite paper within about 4 inches of the top, and you'd better not have anything inflammable closer than 4 feet or so.

Not that I'd really recommend seeing it, but the new movie "Hunted" does have a couple of scenes where an Aladdin lamp is clearly visible for 5-10 seconds or so. It's not like my Genie 3, though...shorter chimney, and a font that's more like the 1980s Kadaan lamps. Band of squares about an inch high, tapering above and below that, clear glass.

The flashlights featured seem to be Stinger HPs. Nice lights, but doesn't keep the FBI guys using them from getting knifed to death.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 24, 2003)

I just ordered 2 more Aladdin lamps. I have been using them for 45 years now, and the only problem I have ever had was with the LOXON glass chimney, I replaced them with the heel-less adaptor/chimney setup and have not had a broken chimney for 10+ years.

Light output is best with water clear K-1 kerosene, about what you would expect from a 40-60 watt incandesent bulb.


----------



## StevieRay (Mar 24, 2003)

Short Circuit,

where is a good source for Alladin lamps?
which model do you use?

Thanks


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2003)

I use https://www.jackscountrystore.com/secure/Catlamp.html as the best source and prices for the Aladdin lamps.

I have 1 brass table lamp, 1 pink Lincoln drape lamp, 1 Genie III lamp, 2 Genie II lamps.

If you plan to use the lamps more than once in a blue moon, do not get the Genie II lamp because it does not have a filler port. you have to unscrew the burner to fill it (messy).

All the new lamps come with the model 23A burner and heel-less chimney now, so the chimney breakage problem with the lox-on has been fixed.


----------



## Mee201 (Sep 9, 2006)

I purchased an antique kerosene lamp. I't does not have a wick. I't has a round thing with hole all around it. I think after you put the kerosene in the bottom, you light the round thing. 
I't reminds me of something you'd see in gun-smoke. I think it is an Aladdin Kerosene lamp. 

I am afraid of it as I do not know how to use it.

I purchased some kerosene lamp oil from Northern lights lamp oil. I got it from www.glassdimensions.com 

Can anyone tell me how to use this lamp correctly without getting hurt?

Thanks
Mee




Kirk said:


> Hey All!
> I bought an Aladdin kerosene lantern a few years back to use for power outtages. I bought the Aladdin because it uses a mantle, like a Coleman, but requires no pumping and makes absolutely no noise. It's bright (60 watt equivalent), and one fueling lasts about 8-10 hours. The tank, stand, and chimney are made of clear glass, the burner is brass and the whole thing stands about 25" tall. Our house is full of antique furniture and this lamp fits in great; it stays out all the time.
> Kirk


----------



## eluminator (Sep 9, 2006)

The Aladdin uses a circular wick. It also needs a mantle and a special tall chimney.

Here are some aladdins:
http://www.lehmans.com/sdx/H21374.jsp

Here's the fuel I use:
http://www.lehmans.com/jump.jsp?itemType=PRODUCT&itemID=245

There used to be a great hardware store around here that sold this KleanHeat for $10 a gallon, but the place went out of business. When I run out, I'll need to look around.

Aladdin recommends either this stuff or k-1 kerosene. I bought some "1-K" kerosene from Walmart and it was too stinky for me. 

The fuel you bought may work. They say that stuff is more viscous and travels up the wick slower. You may need to fill the font above half full.

Like any lamp with a flame, you need to be careful. Some say candles are more dangerous than kerosene lamps though. The air coming out of the chimney of an Aladdin is considerably hotter than with other kerosene lamps. You need a few feet of clearance above the chimney. 

http://www.aladdinknights.org/lighting.htm


----------



## paulr (Sep 9, 2006)

Don't all mantle lamps need pressurization? 

Anyway I'd be skeptical of using any type of fuel lamp as a light source these days (inefficient, fire hazard) unless you really need that much light for long periods. As a heat source it may be preferable to alternatives. In a place without electric power I'd just try to plan my light-needing activities around the availability of daylight, just like humans and other species have done since the dawn of life, and use flashlights for when I need to do something in the dark, accepting their limitations and not trying to make imitation daylight.


----------



## eluminator (Sep 11, 2006)

[highlight] Paulr quote 
[Don't all mantle lamps need pressurization? 
[/highlight]

The Aladdin doesn't. It's like a normal kerosene lamp but the burner allows sufficient oxygen so the flame is blue and hot. It also uses a taller chimney that increases the draft.

I made some temperature measurements. At one foot above the chimney, the air is 340 °F. At 16 inches it's down to 200 °F. At two feet it's 120 °F. Your mileage may vary. They make a diffuser that sits on top of the chimney to break up the flow and cool things down.

I would not recommend this lamp to most people for emergency use for several reasons. I do however recommend a Dietz or similar kerosene lantern, but I guess that's a subject for another thread.

Here's my rig.







Wick raised so you can see it.






Ignition






Blue flame






Chimney on.






Main engine firing






Night launch






LIftoff






Too bright for camera. Ever try to take a picture of a 40 watt bulb?


----------



## Utik (Sep 27, 2006)

Is it possible to throttle these lamps down? Occasionally, I prefer a dimmer yellow'er light for mood lighting purposes.


----------



## GalvanickLucifer (Sep 27, 2006)

Yup - just adjust the wick height.


----------



## Utik (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks. 

So there are no issues with smell or smoke or incomplete combustion messing up the wick or mantle?


----------



## GalvanickLucifer (Sep 27, 2006)

You will get some smell when you first light it (a very little) and when you put it out (a bit more.) The only time you get smoke is if you turn it up too high - this is easy to detect because you also start depositing carbon on the mantle.


----------



## eluminator (Sep 28, 2006)

[QUOTED from Utik]_Is it possible to throttle these lamps down? Occasionally, I prefer a dimmer yellow'er light for mood lighting purposes._[/QUOTE]

The glow is somewhat yellow in any case. My camera is apt to get the colors wrong. It is a relatively cheap camera and I am definitely an amateur picture taker. If you notice the colors are all over the place in the sequence of pictures I took. 

I've been told that since they took the thorium out, all mantles are now dimmer and yellower than they used to be.

Another problem with my camera, and maybe all cameras, is the mantle and indeed the flame of any kerosene lamp is too bright for the camera. The color always comes out white when it should be yellow.

By playing around with the settings of the camera, I can get the picture to come out with various colors, but the mantle of the Aladdin, and the flame of a kerosene lamp still comes out white.

This picture has a better color than the bluish color of my last picture.






I only got the Aladdin to see what it was about. With the mantle and the tall chimney it's rather fragile and I seldom use it. When I do use it, it stays on the kitchen table.


When the electicity goes off, I usually get out my Dietz lantern. It's much more rugged, and if used with care, can be useful in emergency situations. It's much dimmer than the Aladdin, but it's enough to keep from tripping over the furniture. I think this one is rated around seven candlepower.


----------



## connortn (Sep 29, 2006)

I've been looking at the Dietz (spoken like Deets) and wondered about the candlepower comparison. I've saw them in 7, 9, 12, and 15 candlepower. Can anyone give me an example of how much 12-15 candlepower of light would be like? I've used these lamps when young and when it's pitch black outside you can see fairly well with them.


----------



## kq2h (Sep 29, 2006)

*Fuel pooling (was: How about Aladdin kerosene lanterns?)*

One of the replies mentioned fuel pooling at the bottom of the burner. That is a common problem in some model 23 burners. If it isn't addressed, at best, kerosene will spill on your hand when you pick up the lamp....at worst the kerosene gets hot, begins to vaporize and catches fire!! I've had model 23 burners with the pooling problem, and the fix is really easy. All you need to do is drill small 1/16" holes in the bottom of the burner to drain the kerosene back into the tank. Aladdin did this in older style burners... but they abandoned the practice in model 23 burners. I've used my lamps for years without any problems, and no odors.... using kerosene and no exotic lamp oils... Mine are tall table lamps with glass shades. I use the taller high altitude chimneys. They give you a little more draft and hotter flame.


----------



## SilverFox (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: Fuel pooling (was: How about Aladdin kerosene lanterns?)*

Hello Connortn,

If you take the square root of your candlepower numbers, you will come up with the throw down to 1 candlepower. This is close to a single candle.

So, 9 candlepower will throw 3 feet. You can check Quickbeams throw charts to see where this fits in and get some idea of what you are looking at. For example, the Dorcy AAA LED light has a throw of 4, which would give a candlepower of 16.

Tom


----------



## eluminator (Sep 30, 2006)

connortn said:


> I've been looking at the Dietz (spoken like Deets) and wondered about the candlepower comparison. I've saw them in 7, 9, 12, and 15 candlepower. Can anyone give me an example of how much 12-15 candlepower of light would be like? I've used these lamps when young and when it's pitch black outside you can see fairly well with them.



I wish a 7 candlepower lamp would give the light of seven candles, but apparently it's not quite that simple. I notice the CP rating of the same lantern varies all over the place depending on what web site I'm on. I guess different people use different candles when measuring 

I think any of the Dietz lanterns with either the 5/8 inch or 7/8 inch wick would do. The brighter ones are apparently bigger, but I guess that's no surprise. Of course we're talking cold blast lanterns here. Those are the ones with the two tubes that enter the "can" at the top. Other lanterns are mainly collector's items or for use only outdoors as decorations. 

Mine has a 5/8 inch wick, short globe, and stands 11 1/2 inches high, It's kind of an oddball. It's called the m2000 (millennium). It seems to be similar to the #30 little wizard.

I guess most lanterns use the short globe these days. They are easier to clean and give almost as much light.

I think any of them would give enough light that you could go out to the cow barn and milk the cows. That's what my grandfather did. They never had electricity at their farm. They used kerosene lamps in the house. When my mother was young, her job was to clean the chimneys every day.


----------



## eluminator (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: Fuel pooling (was: How about Aladdin kerosene lanterns?)*



kq2h said:


> . I've used my lamps for years without any problems, and no odors.... using kerosene and no exotic lamp oils.



That surprises me. The only kerosene I know of that doesn't smell is Klean Heat. Unfortunately my local supplier went out of business. I bought some "1-k" kerosene at WalMart. It's made by the same company that makes Klean Heat. I haven't tried using it yet, but the smell comes right through the unopened jug. This smell isn't strong or offensive to me but seems a bit out of place in a modern home.

I think people use the "lamp oil" because it's locally available and has no smell. I'm told it's a little more viscous than kerosene but works okay in the smaller lamps with a wick of 1 inch or less, but gives a somewhat smaller flame.


----------



## eluminator (Sep 30, 2006)

I discovered that hardware stores, including Ace, have Aladdin lamp supplies, although they probably don't stock them locally. Be aware when ordering chimneys that they come in at least two types. Loxon, and heelless. The wrong one won't work. If you have a loxon gallery, you can get an adapter to use a heelless chimney.
http://www.acehardware.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=aladdin lamp&origkw=aladdin lamp


----------



## Ra (Sep 30, 2006)

Where do I put the batteries.... LOLOLOLOL

Nice lamps, I have a Dietz to, I like the romantic wharm white color of light these lamps produce.

Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Trouthead (Oct 3, 2006)

I have looked at Aladdins for years, and never bought one because the old Coleman gas lantern worked just fine. 

What are the advantages of the Aladdin over the Coleman gas unit?


----------



## GalvanickLucifer (Oct 3, 2006)

Trouthead,

By Coleman gas do you mean the propane-based or liquid fueled Colemans?

Off the top of my head, I can think of a couple of possible advantages, depending upon which of the two Coleman types you're talking about:

1. No hissing noise - completely quiet (Coleman gas lanterns may be quiet as well, I don't own one so I'm not sure this point qualifies. Kerosene pressure lamps, such as Petromax, hiss)

2. Look better. I haven't seen any Coleman gas lanterns other than basic camping green. If they offer them, or if you prefer the camping green, then this "advantage" doesn't qualify.

3. Burn time per unit fuel storage volume. Again, I don't use the Coleman lamps so this is more of a guess, but I think the kerosene storage space is likely less than the Coleman gas. 

4. If you're talking about the Coleman liquid fuel lanterns (I think I've seen this referred to as "white" gas) - kerosene is much less volatile - no explosion concerns AFAIK.

That said, I would expect a Coleman would be much, much better for camping (we use our Aladdins on the back patio during the spring, summer, and fall.)


----------



## eluminator (Oct 3, 2006)

The Aladdin is intended to be used in a house. As far as I know, the Colemans are for use outside.

The Coleman gas lanterns, whether gasoline or propane, use volatile fuels under pressure. If something goes wrong, bad things would happen if it was indoors. 

The Aladdin uses a non-volatile fuel that is not under pressure. There is very little that could go wrong with the lamp that would cause trouble. Of course if it's used in a careless manner, that's another story.

If I had to use a pressure lantern inside, I think one that burned kerosene would be preferable.


----------



## connortn (Oct 4, 2006)

I fished out my old Dietz copy lantern and cleaned it up last week. I filled it up with some good clean kero I picked up at Lowes on discount. It's a good bit brighter than a table candle (I compared them) but a bit low for reading next to it. I think the yellow flame limits it somewhat for this use. I walked around outside with it and found it works best when holding it as low as possible at arms length. The large bottom of the lamp creates a large shadow around your feet when held higher. The light from it is OK for walking around outside and finding where things are, but I wouldn't want to tear the lawn mower apart and work on it in the dark. It could be done, but it wouldn't be pretty.


I recently picked up a Komos Concierge lamp. It has a wick of about 2.25 inches width that is shaped into a circle, giving off a nice brighter light than the flat wick lanterns. There's a #14 and #15, the difference being that the #15 uses a small disc in the center of the top of the round wick to spread the flame out wider, thus increasing light output and using a little more fuel in the process. The chiminey's are different on the two models. They will interchange but they are specific to the lamps flame and safety. Use the #14 on the #15 and it will very likely shatter from the wider flame and extra heat. Use the #15 on the #14 and it won't shatter, but it will decrease the lamps output effecently. Some say the #15 is a little more problematic due to having to watch the lamp for 10-15 minutes after lighting. As the metal flame spreader gets hotter, the flame increases in size and if set too high to begin with, it can start smoking. Here is what one fellow says about it:

www.endtimesreport.com/kero_lamp_test.html

I personally purchased the #15 with an extra #14 chiminey and round globe (the globe will not fit the #15 chiminey). From what I have learned, the only difference in the two, other than the chiminey, is the flame spreader. Removing it makes your #15 a #14, then put on the approperate chiminey. Using it indoors, it's definately brighter than my normal oil lanterns and Dietz copy. I can acually read by it when it on a table near me. It's not a white light as I understand the Alladin lamps are, more of a pale yellow. Most lights looks yellowish at low lumens, so I suppose this may be some of what I'm seeing. I do know that if you look at it, you'll be seeing dark spots for a few minutes.  I would rate it at about the same as a 25 watt soft white light bulb with a light yellowish tint. I haven't tried using the flame spreader yet. It's suppose to increase the output 25% or more.

Here is the place I purchased mine: www.oillampman.com/Page13.html
They are about 2 hrs. drive from home so the wife and I visited them. I will say they are unique if you decide to visit them. Unique, but very helpful.

Hope this helps someone trying to decide on these for lighting. I don't like recomending open flame lighting to people I don't know personally and think they are safety minded enought to use them. I don't know anyone here personally, so choose wisely!


----------



## eluminator (Oct 6, 2006)

That Kosmos lamp is nice. I haven't seen one, but I've read about them. With the 2.25 inch wick it's much brighter than any Dietz lantern. Lamps, not lanterns, were used to light most homes 100 years ago. I suppose most people couldn't afford one that nice and bright.

My preference for lanterns is because they are more rugged and a bit more forgiving of our carelessness They were designed to be carried around. I guess they were used mostly outdoors or in the barn. They work fine in the house though. Of course Mrs. O'leary's cow has shown us that even lanterns can cause trouble 

I think all kerosene lamps and lanterns except those with mantles produce the same color flame. It's the same as a candle flame. Of course they are brighter than candles because of the wider wick. The color is definitely yellow. It's caused by clumps of carbon atoms incandescing. Scientists are still learning about the details. Apparently it involves quantum mechanics. Here's one explanation:
http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/chem00/chem00873.htm


----------



## zespectre (Oct 6, 2006)

Since we're on about lanterns (my other collecting hobby) I'll repost the picture of my recent find which is a c1919 "Student Lamp" with a dual wick Plume and Atwood burner in it.









Now if you want to talk lanterns and lamps, here's the place to contact!

Wooden Shoe Antiques
http://www.woodenshoeantiques.com/

click on the "take a tour of our shop" the place is an "oil burners" dream!
(oh and he carries the Kleen Heet stuff too)


----------



## hank (Oct 6, 2006)

I bought my first Aladdin in about 1970; just bought another one brand new at a sidewalk sale. They're good tools. I would not leave one unattended -- nor use it right after an earthquake, for fear of significant aftershocks -- that's what battery lights are for! 

But for light bright enough to read by, and heat combined, in an emergency, it's nice to have them to fall back on.

You can buy chimneys in various heights -- taller will draw better and be cooler at the top, though be a bit more top-heavy obviously.

You can buy lampshades that fit these lamps, nice for tabletop use.


----------



## eluminator (Oct 7, 2006)

hank said:


> You can buy chimneys in various heights -- taller will draw better and be cooler at the top, though be a bit more top-heavy obviously.



I've never experimented with changing the chimney height, but extending the chimney with aluminum foil seems like a good idea. It wouldn't add any weight, it doesn't break, and the price is right.


----------



## Joe_Karp (Mar 23, 2009)

Trouthead said:


> I have looked at Aladdins for years, and never bought one because the old Coleman gas lantern worked just fine.
> 
> What are the advantages of the Aladdin over the Coleman gas unit?


 
Near instant light, no pumping. Only thing is you can't use Aladdins in any kind of breeze. For camping we use a Coleman piezo ignited double mantle with propane cylinders. At home and when in the cabin we use the Aladdins.


----------

